# my update



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I haven't been very active here on SM lately. Things are moving forward and backward here at the same time....:blink:

Our renovations are moving along very quickly. The drywall is in and the painter will be here tomorrow! The hardwood flooring will be delivered on Tuesday, the bathroom tile is ready to be picked up at the store and I found flooring for Stan's man-cave in Lowes and it was in stock, so we brought it home. I've ordered appliances, but the kitchen cabinets are holding us back. The store I was going to get them from won't have them for up to 6 weeks. My builder is going to try to get them for me quicker.

I absolutely love the tiles I got for the bathroom, and today I ordered this vanity....oh my gosh...I'm gonna have such a pretty home!! 







Could use suggestions on what type of mirror to get though.

Now for the bad news:

My sister has a disabling disease (nuero sarcoidosis) and has good days and bad days. Lately she's been falling asleep several times a day - which isn't too out of the ordinary for her, but according to my dad, it's been worse than usual. She did my wash for me the other day and they brought it back to me last night on their way to the er - so she could get checked out. They decided to admit her and this morning she stopped breathing and is now on a ventilator and has a feeding tube. :bysmilie::smcry:

No one can tell us anything...because they just don't know if she'll start breathing on her own or not. 

My poor dad is devistated and is just lost.....first his house and now his daughter. Oh, and this summer my dad was driving home and pulled along side a guy on a bike sitting in the center of the road, evidently my dad startled this guy and he got angry and started yelling at my him. My dad couldn't believe the man was so mad and laughed at him, telling him he had road rage. Well the guy pressed charges and my dad had to go to court and pay a fine. He didn't hit the guy, just startled him, but the guy lied in court and my poor dad is too laid back to fight...now the judge is making him retake the driving test. He can't study under these circumstances so he's sure he'll lose his liscense also. The public adjuster isn't taking on his house, so I will be dealing with the insurance company. His house is 100 years old and the ins. co. is sending a structural engineer out to check it before they offer any $. Who knows when that'll happen, we can't even get in touch with the adjuster :w00t::angry: So, tomorrow morning I'm meeting with the builder, my dad and Randy (the broker in my office, and Stan's son). Maybe we can figure out what we can do.

Ok, sorry for rambling on, and I hope I made sense - it's 3 in the morning and I can't sleep. 

Thanks for listening to my problems:blush:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Pat, so happy the house renovations are moving along. I'm so sorry about your sister and your dad. Will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I saw this on fb last nite Pat, I'm so sorry about your sister and everything else. Praying that she is doing better today. I'm glad everything is coming along at your house, and that's one less thing to worry about.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Pat WOW too much to be going through.. and OK that you shared on SM.. Hoping it turns in a better direction soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Pat... I so sorry about your sister's situation and your Dad's problems as well. You certainly have a plateful, dear lady!

On the positive note ...so happy your home is getting back to 'rights' and things are falling into place on that 'front'.

I'm so sorry I have not been able to contribute to your 'cause! We are using every extra penny we have helping a family who are in dire financial straits due to health isues and job loss... and have a couple of kids.very sad situation for sure. 

Will be praying things improve for your sister and for your dad as well!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat - I am so very sorry for everything you are dealing with. Praying for your sister, your dad, and especially you! Sending you HUGE virtual hugs this morning.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

So happy your house is coming along so well. I know you must feel overwhelmed about your sister and with taking care of others, but you will get through this. Praying for your sister's health - we are here for you!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm happy for you with your house! I hope your sister will be ok. Sending up prayers now for her, you & your family. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh Pat, you poor dear---sending lots, lots, lots of love your way! Words are trite. Hang in there & tomorrow will be brighter, really. Get some sleep! Hugs.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat I am so sorry that your plate is so full. I know you are a strong lady and you will deal with this as it comes along. Sending lots of hugs and prayers your way. Try to keep your head up. Love you.....:wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, you've got a lot on your plate right now. I'll be praying for your sister and dad.
Hopefully all be well soon.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh dear. I m sorry to hear about your sister and your dad. I will be keeping them in my prayers. I am glad to hear that something bad is trning into omethimg good...like ur new beautiful home to be! Please make sure to take care of yourself too!!! Virtual hgs your way~~


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - I'm so sorry. This is all so much to bear. Praying for your sister. Sounds like she's had a very hard time of her illness. Hoping that she can miraculously come through this new problem.
Pat - can you sit down with your dad quietly, maybe some evenings and go over the driver's manual with him. I'm assuming you mean a drivers and written test, or just driving? I think that not having a license is one of the cruelest blows for men of a certain age to face and maybe that's an area that you can actually do something concrete to help him make it through and he'll feel a victory amidst all this. I think there are practice tests. He's an okay driver, right? What a jerk the guy on the bike was. Jim was hit on his bike by some pompous ass on a bike who ran into him and then who got all up in Jim's face. Jim just walked away (luckily) and then ended up with a $75 repair bill on his bike but at least he wasn't attacked. 
Glad the rebuild is going well. Cabinets take roughly 4-6 weeks standard manufacture time (I know this since we're renovating VT). But sometimes and extra week or so if there are holidays So much is customized now that it takes that long to make them and then ship them. Do you have pix of what you got? We were just in Home Depot again looking at hardwood flooring and cabinets and tiles and appliances. UGH!! I hate this.We don't have that many choices as to where to go in VT. We live in what's called a Gold Town with a lot of very rich second home owners so the places are super expensive...or there's Home Depot Nothing else, not even a Lowes.
And I'm no help with a mirror. Hoping the other very talented, home decor members help you. Geez, I need their help too. Seeing Tammy tomorrow so I plan to pow wow with her. :thumbsup:
Take care of yourself. This is an awful lot of stress. :smootch:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Oh my gosh Pat, so sorry for your sister and dad. I hope she is doing better by now. It is so frustrating when you have to deal with people who are not honest. Maybe your dad could do the online traffic school ?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Pat,

I am so sorry you are going through this. Unfortuately, when bad things happen, they can easily turn into a deluge. It is so easy to begin to feel life is spinning out of control.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you many, many hugs..........and praying for your dear Sister and your Dad :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So happy things are moving along for you. The sink is beautiful. Prayers to your sister and Dad.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Pat. It seems like you have a full plate. I'm so sorry that you're going though all of this at the same time. I will pray for your sister and her health. I hope she can get well quickly and that your dad can take his driving test. Sometimes when it rains it pours but just remember that there are some big rays of sun awaiting!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pat, I am sorry that you have so much going on mright now. My prayers are with you, your father and sister. I prayer your sister will be fine.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear about your sister being so sick and your dad going through such a tough time. I will certainly continue to pray for you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

As I said on FB "I would go for Baroque." ----which is what you will be after you finish your tasks. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My sister woke up yesterday and is breathing on her own!! :chili: She's a little forgetful and silly right now, but guess that'll get better soon. She'll be in the hospital for a few more days.

I bought an oval mirro - Sandi....ummm...:blush:...what is baroque?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The A Team said:


> *My sister woke up yesterday and is breathing on her own!!* :chili: She's a little forgetful and silly right now, but guess that'll get better soon. She'll be in the hospital for a few more days.
> 
> I bought an oval mirro - Sandi....ummm...:blush:...what is baroque?


Pat, that's amazing news!!! YAY!! :chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee Pat the saying is true, "When it rains it pours' I am really sorry for your sister!s health issue, and you dad going through all of this. I'll be praying for them. I am glad that your house is coming along , hoping your're back to normal soon! I love your vanity, it has an old world look that I love.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear about your sister, and your Dad's problems. I hope everything can be resolved. I am glad that your house is coming along, and it is going to be beautiful!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Great news!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

something like this for a mirror :

Evadale Floral Oval Wall Mirror

it's not exactly what I had in mind but close.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh Pat! I'm so happy and relieved for you! yay!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pat, just now seeing this about your sister.....I am so happy to hear this news!!! Thank goodness, I hope she will be fine!! I feel like by springtime, everything will be better for you!!! I know you will get the house fixed sooner but it has been an awful thing to deal with and get over. Please keep us informed!!!:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, you can google Baroque style mirrors---there are many different types, but here is one I liked:
Bonhams 1793 : An Italian Baroque style paint decorated oval mirror


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really sorry to hear this! I am praying for you and your family!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bailey&Me said:


> Pat, that's amazing news!!! YAY!! :chili:


Yep, it is.....I told Joan today to not do that again, we don't have time for that kind of stuff right now...:HistericalSmiley: She may even come home from the hospital tomorrow.



Furbabies mom said:


> Gee Pat the saying is true, "When it rains it pours' I am really sorry for your sister!s health issue, and you dad going through all of this. I'll be praying for them. I am glad that your house is coming along , hoping your're back to normal soon! I love your vanity, it has an old world look that I love.


We are really ahead of a lot of people around here....I'm hearing there are so many people who didn't have flood insurance..what a shame!!:huh: And others may have insurance but won't see that $ for a long time. Thankfully I have some savings and I'm paying as we go....I'll just replace it with the insurance money. :thumbsup:



chichi said:


> Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear about your sister, and your Dad's problems. I hope everything can be resolved. I am glad that your house is coming along, and it is going to be beautiful!!


I've been picking out stuff all day long every day! If it all ends up going together, it should be beautiful! I sure hope it is anyway.....:w00t:



donnad said:


> Great news!!!


:thumbsup: yep! I'm happy.



MalteseJane said:


> something like this for a mirror :
> 
> Evadale Floral Oval Wall Mirror
> 
> it's not exactly what I had in mind but close.


That's beautiful!!!!!!! I went to Lowe's and got an oval mirror with a beveled edge....darn!! I need to re-think this....



Maglily said:


> Oh Pat! I'm so happy and relieved for you! yay!


:chili: :aktion033: Oh, Stan has been wanting me to take a picture of him sitting on our toilet that is sitting in the front yard....that makes it twice in one year that we had a toilet sitting out in our yard!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Except I'm gonna re-use this one - it's brand new!!!!!:blink:



CeeCee's Mom said:


> Oh Pat, just now seeing this about your sister.....I am so happy to hear this news!!! Thank goodness, I hope she will be fine!! I feel like by springtime, everything will be better for you!!! I know you will get the house fixed sooner but it has been an awful thing to deal with and get over. Please keep us informed!!!:heart::heart::heart:


Dianne, man.....I am so glad I asked Jill to take her boyfriend to St. John this year...I wouldn't have been able to go anyway!!! Maybe next year her "honeymoon" period will be over and I can go again...:innocent::HistericalSmiley: My sister really gave us a scare, that's for sure!!! She thinks she's coming home tomorrow. I'm glad they're in a rental house so she has her bedroom and bathroom on the same level. 



edelweiss said:


> Pat, you can google Baroque style mirrors---there are many different types, but here is one I liked:
> Bonhams 1793 : An Italian Baroque style paint decorated oval mirror


Wow, Sandi, that's a fancy mirror!!!! I will look it up, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

The A Team said:


> My sister woke up yesterday and is breathing on her own!! :chili: She's a little forgetful and silly right now, but guess that'll get better soon. She'll be in the hospital for a few more days.
> 
> I bought an oval mirro - Sandi....ummm...:blush:...what is baroque?


Dear Pat, what a wonderful update!!! I hope that each day gets a little brighter. I just wanted to let you know that I'll be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I think your house will look so fabulous once it's all complete! a big HUG to you :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - looks like you got that miracle for your sister that I was hoping for. :chili::chili: I'm so excited that things are moving forward for you. Your "new" home is going to be beautiful!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Pat - that is truly wonderful news about your sister! Praying things continue to improve.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Maglily*  
_Oh Pat! I'm so happy and relieved for you! yay!_

:chili: :aktion033: Oh, Stan has been wanting me to take a picture of him sitting on our toilet that is sitting in the front yard....that makes it twice in one year that we had a toilet sitting out in our yard!! :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Except I'm gonna re-use this one - it's brand new!!!!!:blink:

oh you saved the new one. LOL. Yes Stan and I drove the old one to Marlton ( I think that's right, where Sharon lives) in the back of the truck and told Sharon's husband that I went to the bathroom alot - why we had to take the toilet along. oh my...lol.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Pat, I'm glad things are looking up for your sister. I hope things work out for your Dad. Will continue to pray. 

Laurie


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Pat you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. I cannot even imagine having to go through so much.rayer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Pat, just thinking out-loud. . . this JUST may be the year I hit your puppy party so please get things ready! I have waited a LONG time for this so am looking forward to it big-time! Are we thinking June? I need some potential projections for when to be state-side?????


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

So glad Pat that your sister is doing better! Please know you are in my thoughts and happy that things are improving with your home!


----------

